# Has anyone had to live on a limited income...and how did you manage?



## Twixie (Oct 20, 2014)

Several years ago, after leaving my husband..I found myself on a very restricted budget..

I actually found it rather fun to hunt out bargains..

Trays of ripe fruit..£1 a tray..

I loved the hunt!!


----------



## Twixie (Oct 20, 2014)

And what dishes did you cook?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 20, 2014)

I do live on a very fixed income, so I am always searching out bargains. Thrift stores are the only places that I shop, besides an occasional trip to Walmart because sometimes you just can't get something you desperately need at the thrift store. 
I also check on Amazon and ebay for bargains, and even some food is cheaper when bought online. 
As for groceries; we have about $40 a week, so in order to have nutritious meals; I have pretty much eliminated most of the snack foods and other treats. We still have some now and then, but mainly the food budget goes for fresh vegetables, fruit (on sale), and some meat, along with the storable/cheap foods like beans and rice.  Our Kroger store sells out-dated food on clearance for less than half-price; so I always shop for those bargains, too. 
In the winter, we eat a lot of soups and stews, which are both healthy and inexpensive. 

Some thrift stores have a "dollar day", and I usually go on that day and look for bargains. Sometimes, I find things that I can re-sell and make a little money, and that helps out a lot.
Craigslist is another wonderful place, as is Freecycle. Both of those have free items that somone wants to give away, or you can list on there for an item that you want to get. 
Even so, if my daughter did not let us live in her rental house; we would never get by even with scrounging and thrift stores.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 20, 2014)

I do, and looks like I will be Twixie,

The best part about it is how I've realized how many things are unnecessary to have.  I'm not saying if I had more money I wouldn't buy more, I'm just saying, I know I can live without, and it really feels kind of good.  Less worries, with less material, oh, and a lot less dusting, LOL!!


----------



## Twixie (Oct 20, 2014)

Do you find the trouble with ''cheaper meat cuts'' that they cost double to cook?


----------



## Twixie (Oct 20, 2014)

I used to buy potatoes..mash them for dinner, and save the skins to bake and serve with home made mayonnaise and sprinkle them with paprika....


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 20, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Do you find the trouble with ''cheaper meat cuts'' that they cost double to cook?



Not if you use a Crockpot,Twixie. Crockpots love the cheaper cuts of meat and are very economical to run!


----------



## Justme (Oct 20, 2014)

When we were first married in 1969, my husband was only 22 and I was 19. He was just starting out on his teaching career. We had bought our first property with the help of a mortgage as soon as we married, so things were a very tight.  We managed, even though our first daughter was born 10 months after we tied the knot, and I have not worked during our marriage. My husband was a excellent financial manager before his illness, and I kept within the bounds of my housekeeping money.

We are now comfortably off as long as I don't go completely crazy with our finances.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2014)

I certainly have lived on a very fixed income in the past. I know loads of tips and tricks to make money and food stretch.

In those days there was no slo cooker..or if there was I wouldn't have had the funds to buy one.

When I was first married my husband was on a lowly 'ratings' wage ( he was in the RN) and we had our baby to feed too, and as he was away at sea for up to 7 months of the year it was impossible for me to find work while having a new baby to care for. It was imperative that out of my extremely meagre allowance ( 1977 and I had just £15 per week housekeeping money to buy groceries)  that our baby's needs were paramount. She came first, and for me I'd buy a little veggies (fruit was expensive and an occasional treat), and potatoes and eggs , we didn't even have a freezer , couldn't afford one so I had to buy fresh veggies which spoiled very quickly..  I lived on a diet of a 1000 things to do with spuds and eggs... for about 3 years or more. Eventually as my ex husband rose in the ranks and earned more, he chose to gamble it all away, so we were no better off, so I divorced him, and Daughter and I were back to square one with even less money for food because now I was the sole provider paying all the bills too and without a penny support from the EX.

We had nothing, not a pot to piddle in and no charity (thrift) shops here to buy anything from either in those days. When daughter started school I got myself several part-time jobs to work around her school hours, just paying enough to stop us from starving to death, but still a very limited diet. Mainly everything centred around canned fish (tuna mainly) in pies and flans , sausages and pasta meals that filled up tummies.

 Again my priority was my child and what money I did have went on school clothing and good quality shoes for her as well as school supplies, but for me I had to make do with mending clothes over and over again, I even remember painting my shoes with gloss black paint when they were all scuffed and past their best. All the time working as many hours as I could fit in around school hours, and robbing peter to pay paul when it came to paying Bill

Oh yes I've been skint, flat  broke, and really on my last uppers...maybe one day I'll write a book.:thumbsup:

Fortunately those days are well behind me now, and I hope to the good lord they never return!!


----------



## Cookie (Oct 20, 2014)

Hollydolly, you sound like a real survivor - and very resourceful.  
I too have lived on a very limited income, as I was a single mom with no child support I've had to manage with very little cash to spend even on necessities.  I love thrift shops and garage sales were a real thrill.  Not being a meat eater helped as the mostly bean based veggie meals are very nutritious, tasty and economical. I worked for a living although not with a high salary.  Clothes were easy enough to come by with thrift shops and sewing skills helped.  Now I'm still quite minimalist in my lifestyle, having downsized a lot of my possessions and find I really don't have much desire to spend money on luxuries like fancy restaurants or cruises, although sometimes I do see beautiful things online, that cost big bucks, so I just think, maybe I can make something like it, or else don't need it.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 20, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes I've been skint, flat  broke, and really on my last uppers...maybe one day I'll write a book.:thumbsup:



hollydolly..if I wrote a book..no-one would believe me!!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2014)

Twixie said:


> hollydolly..if I wrote a book..no-one would believe me!!



Same here, everyone I know tells me I should write a book about my life..but I say exactly the same, 'No-one would believe it'' They say fact is much stranger than fiction don't they?..


----------



## oakapple (Oct 20, 2014)

I think most of us have had a time when money was tight at the very least.The old war time phrase 'make do and mend' had to be my mantra at times.Markets were a good place to buy food , and you had to need new shoes before you bought a new pair.You took them to be heeled and re-soled many times.I used to have house -keeping money, and tried to stay within the limits.That's all a long time ago for me, but I think it stands you in good stead in case the frugal times come round again.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 20, 2014)

When my kids were growing up, we lived in an old farm house that was on property that belonged to my folks. It had been abandoned for at least 20 years when we moved in, and had electricity, but the old well had not been used for years, and was dried up.
We hauled our water home in two 55 gallon drums in the back of the old 62 Chevy piclup, and used that for every thing except drinking water, which we hauled separate in used milk jugs.
I had an old wringer washer, and we ran a 100' extension cord out to where the little garden was and set the washer up on a little rise. I would let the barrels warm up in the morning sun, and then wash the clothes and put them on the clothesline in the afternoon. The water from the washer went down into the garden, so we didn't have to haul as much water for that. 
The kids and I would go mushroom-hunting out in the back pasture, and had mushrooms added to almost evrything we ate when we found some. 
I would cut out cardboard "insoles" for our shoes when they had worn through and had holes in the bottom, so we didn't get blisters on our feet. In the summertime, we usually all went barefooted as much as possible. 
I would take the kids to the river and we would swim and bathe and wash our hair in the river, at least in the summertime.  In the winter, we had a different plan. We went to the laundromat, and they had a back room with one of those utility tubs for people to rinse out their clothes; so we took advantage of the nice warm water to wash off with and get clean.  
Heaven was when we went to my Mom and Dad's and had a real honest-to-gosh hot shower ! ! 
The outhouse was not bad in the summer, but in the winter, we usually ran really fast when we had to make a trip out there, especially in those sub-zero Idaho nights. 

Like others have said; I am also glad to be beyond that lifestyle, and very grateful for the blessings that I now have.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2014)

OOOH HFL I remember the cardboard in the shoes very well!!


----------



## Maywalk (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes I had to keep 6 of us on my husbands meagre wage in the 1951 AND we were on rations. 
Three children were left with hubby and I when I was just 22 and hubby 24 and my baby about a year old and we did not see the childrens father until 9 months later. 
Quite a tale but all true.


----------



## Lon (Nov 1, 2014)

One person's limited income might seem like a fortune to some one else.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 1, 2014)

Lon said:


> One person's limited income might seem like a fortune to some one else.



we all live on limited incomes just how limited it is depends on you....they say 3 out of 4 people live pay check to pay check ...with large debt....I will say we are better off in  retirement then when I was working....we lived on time money lots of times...but never spent more than we had....and saved a little for rainy days because it always rains...


----------



## Kitties (Nov 1, 2014)

I've certainly been broke. Never poor. I've eaten toast and creamed corn for supper but never felt deprived. I've never known hunger.

Right now I have money. When I quit working as a nurse, I'll have to go back to being broke. My main concern is having the money for my cats. If I ever end up with another diabetic money pit (I loved her and don't regret a penny I spent on her) I'm not sure what I would do.

Since I hope to get some job in retail or something (hope someone will hire me) I'll be pretty broke again. I'm a thrift shopper all my life and that's what I prefer. I will however have to curb my Etsy shopping.

It's been over 20 years since I've had to worry much about money. When I go back to the broke status, I guess I'll adjust. I'll see how little I can live on. I'm hoping I'll have the time to sew and knit. I have a good fabric and yarn stash to work on.


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 1, 2014)

Today shopping is a different trip. I find if I look hard enough I can find some good bargains. I found jeans for  $7.00 at Kohl's and for $6.00 at Penny's. Not an everyday thing but my daughter gives me blouses she has paid $2.00 for brand new, because she lives closer to the store. She is not broke but is a very good manager and manages to take a trip to Paris cheaper than she can spend on a week in Florida with her neice, husband and one of neices friends. She loves the thrill of bargain hunting. She has taught me with the price Goodwill charges around here I can have nice clothes from Kohl's, Penny's etc. I also bought a blouse last week at Sears. They said if i opened a charge acct. they would give me a $15.00 credit. I did and the blouse was free and I have a credit on the card. Of course I will just use it when it saves me money and then pay it off immediatly. 

As far as groceries, alot of people here shop at Aldi's. It has off brands that they tell me are quite good. I know meat and fresh veggies are alot cheaper there. There are also some good programs out there to help. Some drug companies will give you help or free medications if they are high dollar and you can't afford them, plus my Dr. gives free samples. 

If you own a house there is a program here that is a occupied housing program, where they will come in and remodel your house up to $10,ooo that includes labor. Also the OVO here helps with electric bills twice a year. Medicaid has a program that will help pay your prescription plan and therefore you can get back more money on your SS check. And don't forget to apply for Food Stamps. These are a real blessing to those who really need them. 

Just remember you are not alone. And do not let your pride stop you for asking for help. You deserve it, you have worked for what they are giving you. I hear people yelling about Govt. programs but I think as long as you are being honest when you fill out the application they can be the difference in living when needed. 

The church is also a good place for one time, short lived fixes. But you will find people there who really care. I know people who have used one or the other of these programs at different times and they are the salt of the earth. Just down on their luck at that moment.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 9, 2016)

Twixie said:


> Do you find the trouble with ''cheaper meat cuts'' that they cost double to cook?



No. My utilities are included in my rent. I get food stamps, live in a HUD-subsidized building, and take advantage of local free and low-cost services for seniors (not that there are many!). 

As others have posted here, you learn what you can get along without and how to make ends meet with what you have.

I wish more low-income seniors would join BBs and share their experiences.  Sometimes it seems everyone here but me has stocks and other investments, things I don't even really know about, and cars and more money than I would know what to do with!


----------

